# Press Ups



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

So I thought it would be a good new years resolution to set myself a little challenge this year. By the end of the year I want to be able to do 100 consecutive push ups. I.e 'one' set of one hundred. 

I am up to 60 so far and can do two - three sets of 60 but i can't seem to move on from 60. 

Any tips on what I can do to increase this?

Only training I do is er push ups!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

There is the 100 push up website, that helped me alot. I don't do them anymore but would do that again as it's pretty simple to follow and progress.

EDIT: http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Ant, seems i'm not alone


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck mate! :thumb:

50 was about my limit... wouldn't want to try at the mo.

P.s. Apologies there's no advice in there. That website seems pretty sensible though. I guess you have to extend the load you're capable of doing.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Naa I think most people see a "push-up" as a easy measurable target and something everyone can do.

I started training again at the start of the year (failed new years' resolution lol) and I managed going from about 30ish push ups to 90ish. Can't remember why I stopped now though lol.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a good challenge to set yourself. I did manage 100 press ups about 10 years ago, but after breaking both wrists snowboarding I couldn't get past about 20 without wrists giving up. I started by setting myself a time for 100 taking short rests and then shortening the time until I managed without any rests.


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

It sounds like you have plateaued a bit. You could try using a weighted backpack with lower reps to increase your strength, you could also try going lower and wider (or hands close together....these are tough though) with each pushup so after a while when your muscle mass has increased a bit more you can do them normally, unweighted, you should be able to increase the number and reach your target.


----------



## Abarth225bhp (Aug 12, 2011)

I do 800 in the morning and 500 before i go to sleep.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Try and do more intense press ups - raise your legs, press up with both hands on a dumbbell,etc.

I can usually do about 150ish - always been good at them.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's normal to get stuck mate.

When im boxing I have to do 100 and it took me ages to get rid of the natural muscle memory.
This is what stops you is your body learning to put a stop to how many you do 

Increase it to 62/3/4/5 etc - Slow but sure otherwise you'll do yourself a mischief


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

As said try a few weighted sets of 30 for a while. Try counting back from 100 or counting 10 lots of 10 (as one set without stopping).

How much do you weigh?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i can do about 50.. a year :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Fair play setting a big target but myself i dont see what that figure does for you. To get to 100 they are too easy.

Do 10 really wide press ups, striaght to 9 standard press ups then 8 with your hands crossed over positioned around your stomach area.

Then back to Wide and do 7 taking one off every change.

I do alot of different pressups and the concentrated one where your hands cross over is by far the toughest.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Funilly enough i'm currently doing that 100 push up challenge - well, on and off!

But i have the same problem, i seem to have hit the 55-60 mark and cant advance on it

But TBH, i'm pretty happy with it - bare in mind not many people can do 30 consecutivly, never mind 60!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Try these - I can do 10 with proper form (legs much straighter) but here's 20 with pretty average form:

Terrible vid though...


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't see the point in trying to do 100 at once.

I used to do three or four sets of 25-30 off the stand things and concentrated on form.

Never been able to do more than about 60 in one set. The last 20 reps were just 'jigging' up and and down really.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Method Man said:


> *I can't see the point in trying to do 100 at once.*I used to do three or four sets of 25-30 off the stand things and concentrated on form.
> 
> Never been able to do more than about 60 in one set. The last 20 reps were just 'jigging' up and and down really.


Same reason people want to run 26 miles i guess?!

Just a personal goal. If someone can do 100 good form push ups - its a bloody good achevement!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Think ill give ths a go.....


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Think ill give ths a go.....


By this do you mean the 100 push up challenge??

If so there is another thread for people to talk about it/experiences etc - might be worth a look :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha get yourseld to bootcamp you get two mins to do as many as you can, its amazing how many you can do under pressure! 

100 is very easy to do  

then sit ups there so many different types of sit ups!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If the only thing you do is press and nothing else, you will end up with a hunch back and terrible posture.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

That's why I mentioned sit ups, my PTs said its the mixture which you need to do  

I do reps in the morning and night time now


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

davies20 said:


> By this do you mean the 100 push up challenge??
> 
> If so there is another thread for people to talk about it/experiences etc - might be worth a look :thumb:


When i was younger about 18-22 I was at peak fitness and able to do 100 press ups easily, so be interesting to try it again, but saying that only started back to doing weights again after some time out and already feeling the burn from that......


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Fair play setting a big target but myself i dont see what that figure does for you. To get to 100 they are too easy.
> 
> Do 10 really wide press ups, striaght to 9 standard press ups then 8 with your hands crossed over positioned around your stomach area.
> 
> ...


Just a nice round figure



Method Man said:


> I can't see the point in trying to do 100 at once.
> 
> I used to do three or four sets of 25-30 off the stand things and concentrated on form.
> 
> Never been able to do more than about 60 in one set. The last 20 reps were just 'jigging' up and and down really.


Again just a nice round figure mate 



JenJen said:


> Haha get yourseld to bootcamp you get two mins to do as many as you can, its amazing how many you can do under pressure!
> 
> *100 is very easy to do *
> 
> then sit ups there so many different types of sit ups!


No its not.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha MrB if I can do it anyone can! get yourself a friend and stopwatch and do as many as you can do in 2mins u will pass the 100 quickly


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

JenJen said:


> Haha get yourseld to bootcamp you get two mins to do as many as you can, its amazing how many you can do under pressure!
> 
> 100 is very easy to do
> 
> then sit ups there so many different types of sit ups!


Assuming you are female (!) that is very impressive!

Anyone got evidence of their claims? And can anyone do my press ups?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I was at a bootcamp couople of months back, we had to do a fitness test and I even surprised myself! 

Ps isn't the pix and username a give away


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Jen - pretty much but thought I'd check (nice pic by the way!)

Used to teach kickboxing and bashing many press ups/sit ups/etc was part of the fun. A couple of the girls were strong on press ups but the majority struggled. In some sessions we did "pyramid" press ups and would rack up a few hundred in total. Total arms and chest failure for about three days afterwards!


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

I can do 84 in a minute (RAF fitness test). Never gone to max reps, doesn't interest me. I'd rather wack a load on a bar and do it that way!


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

So does anyone actually feel the muscular benefit of doing push ups past say 3 sets of 15?

I only ask as initially I was using pushups as a resistive training exercise as they were a challenge however I found that after some time and improving week by week I reached a point where they provided no muscular gain and I found my muscles had actually weakened compared to using a machine designed to work the triceps and chest.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Standard press-ups are a conditioning exercise. I go to failure at the end of my chest and tricep sessions, which is great for cellular volumization, getting blood right into the nooks and crannies so to speak.

You will never 'get big' from press-ups since they're just isn't enough weight to push. I have done press-ups with 20kg plates on my back though, this was one method of rehabilitation training I used for my fooked shoulder!

Ryan


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

JenJen said:


> I was at a bootcamp couople of months back, we had to do a fitness test and I even surprised myself!
> 
> Ps isn't the pix and username a give away


video or it didnt happen!!

i know lots of rowers who struggle to do 100 in a row, and they are built pretty dam well!!

thats how i found out about the 100push up challenge, quite a few of them started doing it. and even then it took most 4-6 weeks of doing it.

i went from being able to do 12 :lol:, to doing 66 in a row, i just couldnt get any further!! it certainly built up some muscles i didnt have before


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Agreed - press ups will just tone you up.

The golden rule of bulking - if you can do more than 15, it's too light. If you can't do 15 press ups, then cry.

But if you can't do 6, it's too heavy.

Used this basic rule to add 3 stone in under two years.

I might do a 100 press up vid but it'll be VERY boring.

Ian - Rowers have great lats and other back muscles but poor chest conditioning unless they cross train. Many rowers have that hunchback look from unbalanced training.

I'm currently on three freestanding handstand press ups (then I fall over). Now they are damn hard! Can walk on my hands for a long way.

How about one armed as well? I can do about 15ish.


----------

